# My almost complete Collection of EOS M Equipment



## fotorex (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi there,

meanwhile I gathered almost the complete EOS M products available to date here in Germany.







Things that are missing so far:

1. The lens hood EW-60E for the 11-22mm lens (already ordered, but due to delivery)
2. the IR remote control RC-6
3. a bag for carrying the EOS M together with two of the lenses, spare battery, CPL, lens cleaning cloth, ...
4. maybe a CPL for the 22mm lens

If there will be a tele zoom for the M some day, I guess I will also buy one. 

Alltogether I spend less than 1300 Euros (~1700 USD) for the equipment shown in the picture. In comaprison a Fuji X-Pro1 Body only costs 1200 Euros and isn´t able to take any picture at all. 

Frank


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 18, 2013)

Congrats on your collection.

I would invest little more if Canon releases more pancakes or similar to 22mm size.


----------



## fxk (Sep 19, 2013)

Oops! You missed the EYE FI card so the M can be wireless


----------



## archiea (Sep 24, 2013)

What is the cap with the hole in it immediately in front of the 22mm? Is that the lens hood?


----------



## sneakerpimp (Sep 25, 2013)

archiea said:


> What is the cap with the hole in it immediately in front of the 22mm? Is that the lens hood?



that's the hood.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 25, 2013)

.
I commend you for a fine picture!

So many people take awful pictures of photo equipment...drives me crazy.


----------



## EchoLocation (Sep 25, 2013)

looks very nice. i'm really happy with my little eos-m kit(especially for the money.) the IQ is at least as good as any non FF DSLR i've used.


----------



## Tyroop (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm still happy with my EOS M, although the more I use it the more I am aware of the little irritations and annoyances that were never a problem with my DSLR. EOS and EOS M are very different, but both have a place. I can't understand Canon's policy regarding the EF-M 11-22mm. It's available in Europe, but not in the States, and I still can't buy one in Southeast Asia. I wrote to Canon's local office a few days ago. Their response was very prompt, but the wait goes on:

"Kindly be informed that Canon EF-M 11-22mm is still under pre-marketing period which does not available in Thailand at this moment. However, We expect that it will be ready for purchasing in the next month."

Why are they treating various geographic regions differently for the same product?


----------



## DRR (Sep 25, 2013)

Hate to break it to you but that's far from complete.

You are missing a black body, and a white body. 8)


----------



## fotorex (Oct 3, 2013)

DRR said:


> Hate to break it to you but that's far from complete.
> 
> You are missing a black body, and a white body. 8)



and also the silver body 

Frank


----------



## fotorex (Oct 3, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> I commend you for a fine picture!
> 
> So many people take awful pictures of photo equipment...drives me crazy.



Thank you.
It was a setup with daylight through the window to the left and a shoot through umbrella with Speedlight from the right.

Frank


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 3, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Congrats on your collection.
> 
> I would invest little more if Canon releases more pancakes or similar to 22mm size.


+1 ... I'd jump at every pancake lens Canon releases for the EOS-M.


----------

